# Salad bowl finish on cutting boards. How?



## CiscoKid (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, I know there is a topic about nine below this one on finishing cutting boards but it doesn't address my immediate needs. I am nearly done sanding my first three cutting boards and am rapidly getting to the finish stage. I have a new can of Behlen salad bowl finish and I've heard that it should be thinned down before applying it. What do you thin it with and how much do you thin it? How many coats before it is done? How long to dry between coats? It is hot and humid here in Washington DC and I'm sure this will be a factor. Thank you!


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Starting at the 12:30 mark on this video should be helpful…

http://thewoodwhisperer.com/butcher-block-cutting-board/


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

The reason for thinning it down because it will be easier to wiped or brushed. However it will require more coats.


----------



## CiscoKid (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Hope to have pictures shortly.


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

I have never used Behlen salad bowl finish, though i am sure it is very similar to General Finishes salad bowl finish and i have never needed to thin that down. Just use a clean cotton rag…old shirt works well…and just take your time and wipe on about 2-3 coats. As a side note…if the counter top that your going to be using these on is slick as it is…such has Formica or granite you may want to put some rubber feet on the board otherwise it will slip around.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven't used Behlen SBF, but I've used the General Finishes SBF. I know it says not to thin it, but I thin it anyway for the first couple of coats, 50%-SBF/50%-mineral spirits. This allows the SBF to absorb deeper into the wood. Yes, this method takes more coats, but the coats also dry faster since there's a higher percentage of mineral spirits in it.

If you use the SBF, it keeps the wood a lighter color, compared to hitting the wood with just mineral oil, or mineral oil and beeswax.

The first end grain board I made, I applied the GF SBF and it did a good job. After a while, you'll still have to do something with all the knife marks. I simply wait until the board is clean and dry, then apply a quick coat of either Howard's Butcher Block Conditioner, or George's Clubhouse Paste Wax. The Howard's has more mineral oil compared to wax, being a thick liquid consistency in the bottle, while the George's wax is higher in wax content, being a soft solid in the container.

I've also found that leaving the Howard's container out in the sun for a few minutes, then shaking it helps in applying it.


----------

